# "Bodacious" 6/25/09



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't exactly crush em'.....but. Headed south at daylight to do a little trolling. Trolled some good water all day. Watched a hell of a light show first thing in the morning from a few t-storms. Got a 40ish hooter right about 8 am or so. Trolled on for a while and managed to pick up a 15# dolphin. Water looked very good. Headed down a slick running e-w and got jumped by a big hooter on the w/b. Pulled the hook about 30 feet from the boat. Big fish, oh well. Got another 40pluser just after that. Moved on... While sitting on the deck watching the spread, saw a swirl on the starboard rigger...jumped up and dropped it back. Looked like he was gonna eat it, but, it went over to the w/b and slammed it one time. Missed the hooks. Yep, it was a blue. A rat, but, still a blue. Reset the spread. Not long after that, the prettest knockdown I have seen a hoo do in a long time. Hoo came in from the starboard rigger bait. Charging straight at the boat. Caught air like a arrow. Came down on the squid chain running on the short rigger and cut it off! Still got the fish though. Another 40ish hoo in the box. Seas were beautiful all day. Got in well before dark. All in all, a nice day. Nobody had a camera, therefore, no pics. Had a damn good time.

Wade


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

love your blue water reports wade! makes me feel like i was there even though i don't have clue...nice job on the hoos...



i thought you had jumped ship with trip? j/k...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We been fishing, just haven't been puttin up reports. We back in the neighborhood Mike. Right across from you and a little towards the bridge....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

you guys hit blue and if so how far out?any good weed lines?


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

sweet report:clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report wade............congrats


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i was fortunate enough to get the chance to fish with bodacious yesterday, and let me say, i had an awesome time. The boat was great, the company was great, and the fishin was great. i learned alot and smiled alot. It was a helluva time. watchin that hooter destroy the rigger chain, and bait. that was cool.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you had a good time Jason!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job Wade !


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade,

I heard yall chatting on the radio Sat. Tried to call you up, but I guess you guys were past my range? Glad yall had a decent trip. We trolled the rip E/SE of the nipple, one chicken and lots of lighning/rain. Went bottom fishing after that. Nice job again!

Bob


----------

